# ispconfig 3.0.4.6 und DNS



## Juggler (9. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Server nach HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) aufgesetzt..

Leider scheitere ich dabei die DNS config mit Schlund hinzubekommen. Schlund sollte der Secondary sein..

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> @ns10.schlundtech.de meinedomain.de any
; (2 servers found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 29888
;; flags: qr rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;meinedomain.de.			IN	ANY

;; Query time: 55 msec
;; SERVER: 85.236.36.52#53(85.236.36.52)
;; WHEN: Thu Aug  9 00:22:00 2012
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 30

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?
Welche Logs benötigt ihr?

Ich scheitere am Zonetransfer.
Zonentransfer (AXFR) konnte nicht vollstaendig durchgefuehrt werden.

LG


edit:


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2012)

Sieht soweit ok aus. Schau mal ins /var/log/syslog, dort sollten die Fehlermeldungen von BIND drin stehen.


----------



## Juggler (9. Aug. 2012)

12:45 hab ich noch einmal einen Versuch gestartet mit der Meldung das AXFR nicht möglich war..


Aug  9 12:31:01 srv01 CRON[11244]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:31:01 srv01 CRON[11245]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:32:01 srv01 CRON[11292]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:32:01 srv01 CRON[11293]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:33:01 srv01 CRON[11345]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:33:01 srv01 CRON[11346]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:34:01 srv01 CRON[11394]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:34:01 srv01 CRON[11395]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:35:01 srv01 CRON[11443]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:35:01 srv01 CRON[11445]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:35:01 srv01 CRON[11444]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:35:01 srv01 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Aug  9 12:35:01 srv01 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Aug  9 12:36:01 srv01 CRON[11537]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:36:01 srv01 CRON[11538]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:37:01 srv01 CRON[11586]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:37:01 srv01 CRON[11587]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:38:01 srv01 CRON[11634]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:38:01 srv01 CRON[11635]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:39:01 srv01 CRON[11683]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:39:01 srv01 CRON[11685]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:39:01 srv01 CRON[11684]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete)
Aug  9 12:40:01 srv01 CRON[11743]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:40:01 srv01 CRON[11745]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:40:01 srv01 CRON[11744]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:40:02 srv01 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Aug  9 12:40:02 srv01 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Aug  9 12:41:01 srv01 CRON[11840]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:41:01 srv01 CRON[11841]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:42:01 srv01 CRON[12126]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:42:01 srv01 CRON[12127]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:43:01 srv01 CRON[12174]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:43:01 srv01 CRON[12175]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:44:01 srv01 CRON[12222]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:44:01 srv01 CRON[12223]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:45:01 srv01 CRON[12271]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Aug  9 12:45:01 srv01 CRON[12273]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:45:01 srv01 CRON[12272]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:45:02 srv01 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Aug  9 12:45:02 srv01 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Aug  9 12:46:01 srv01 CRON[12367]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  9 12:46:01 srv01 CRON[12368]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 44 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2012)

Bitte nur die Fehlermeldungen des BIND / named posten, im obigne Auszug sind keine Meldungen des DNS Servers dabei.


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2012)

Poste die bitte Ausgabe von:

grep named /var/log/syslog


----------



## Juggler (9. Aug. 2012)

root@srv01:~# grep named /var/log/syslog
Aug  9 07:10:04 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'c-174-56-65-40.hsd1.nm.comcast.net/A' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS101.COMCAST.NET/A' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS102.COMCAST.NET/A' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS104.COMCAST.NET/A' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS103.COMCAST.NET/AAAA' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS104.COMCAST.NET/AAAA' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS101.COMCAST.NET/AAAA' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS105.COMCAST.NET/AAAA' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS102.COMCAST.NET/AAAA' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS103.COMCAST.NET/A' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 11:38:40 srv01 named[3197]: success resolving 'DNS105.COMCAST.NET/A' (in 'comcast.net'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: starting BIND 9.8.1-P1
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: built with '--prefix=/usr' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--sysconfdir=/etc/bind' '--localstatedir=/var' '--enable-threads' '--enable-largefile' '--with-libtool' '--enable-shared' '--enable-static' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-gssapi=/usr' '--with-gnu-ld' '--with-geoip=/usr' '--enable-ipv6' 'CFLAGS=-fno-strict-aliasing -DDIG_SIGCHASE -O2' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,relro' 'CPPFLAGS=-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2'
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: adjusted limit on open files from 4096 to 1048576
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: found 2 CPUs, using 2 worker threads
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: using up to 4096 sockets
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: reading built-in trusted keys from file '/etc/bind/bind.keys'
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: using default UDP/IPv4 port range: [1024, 65535]
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: using default UDP/IPv6 port range: [1024, 65535]
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: binding TCP socket: address in use
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: listening on IPv6 interface lo, ::1#53
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: binding TCP socket: address in use
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: generating session key for dynamic DNS
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: sizing zone task pool based on 6 zones
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: using built-in root key for view _default
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: set up managed keys zone for view _default, file 'managed-keys.bind'
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: Warning: 'empty-zones-enable/disable-empty-zone' not set: disabling RFC 1918 empty zones
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 254.169.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 2.0.192.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 100.51.198.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 113.0.203.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: D.F.IP6.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 8.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 9.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: A.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: B.E.F.IP6.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: automatic empty zone: 8.B.D.0.1.0.0.2.IP6.ARPA
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: none:0: open: /etc/bind/rndc.key: permission denied
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: permission denied
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: none:0: open: /etc/bind/rndc.key: permission denied
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: couldn't add command channel ::1#953: permission denied
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: zone 0.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: zone 127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: zone 255.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: zone meinedomain.de/IN: loaded serial 2012080812
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: managed-keys-zone ./IN: loaded serial 5
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: zone meinedomain.de/IN: sending notifies (serial 2012080812)
Aug  9 13:06:00 srv01 named[14008]: running


----------



## Juggler (9. Aug. 2012)

.. werd einfach nicht schlau daraus was alles klemmt.

Bleibt dabei:


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2012)

hast Du vielleicht den dns port in der Firewall geschlossen? Denn im log steht nicht drin dass der secondary versucht hätte Deinen Server zu kontaktieren um die Zone zu laden. Oder aber der Eintrag fehlt da Du den log Auszug gezogen hast bevor der secondary den primary kontaktiert hat.


----------



## Juggler (9. Aug. 2012)

ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht.

mit welchen Befehlen kann ich es am besten überprüfen?


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2012)

mit "iptables" und "netstat -tap"


----------



## Juggler (9. Aug. 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal folgendes gemacht.

unter /etc/bind/named.conf.options
habe ich folgendes eingefügt: 

listen-on port 53 { any; };


options {
        directory "/var/cache/bind";

        // If there is a firewall between you and nameservers you want
        // to talk to, you may need to fix the firewall to allow multiple
        // ports to talk.  See http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/800113

        // If your ISP provided one or more IP addresses for stable
        // nameservers, you probably want to use them as forwarders.
        // Uncomment the following block, and insert the addresses replacing
        // the all-0's placeholder.

        // forwarders {
        //      0.0.0.0;
        // };

        //========================================================================
        // If BIND logs error messages about the root key being expired,
        // you will need to update your keys.  See https://www.isc.org/bind-keys
        //========================================================================
        dnssec-validation auto;

        auth-nxdomain no;    # conform to RFC1035
        listen-on-v6 { ::1; };
        listen-on { 127.0.0.1; };
listen-on port 53 { any; };
//      allow-recursion { 127.0.0.1; };
};



Kann man das so stehen lassen?
Also bei Schlund konnte ich nun die domain mit meinem Server als primary
in Auftrag geben. AXFR scheint zu funktionieren.

Schonmal danke Till, unschwer zu vermuten - es ist mein erster Server, den ich selber administriere.
Also entschuldigt wenn ich teils totalen quatsch mache 

LG


edit:

syslog

Aug  9 21:49:00 srv01 named[18945]: client 62.116.132.5#36372: transfer of 'meinedomain.de/IN': AXFR started
Aug  9 21:49:00 srv01 named[18945]: client 62.116.132.5#36372: transfer of 'meinedomain.de/IN': AXFR ended


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2012)

Das ist so OK und kannst Du auch so stehen lassen. An sich läuft BIND immer auf allen Interfaces denn sonst könnte man ihn ja nicht als DNS Server  für im Internet verfügbare Domains verwenden, daher muss Dein Provider diese Voreinstellung in seinem Ubuntu image auf localhost geändert haben.


----------



## EMMAX (9. Nov. 2015)

Ich habe nun das gleiche Problem mit ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p8 auf einem nach Anleitung (perfect-server-debian-wheezy-nginx-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3) frisch aufgesetzten Server:

Server ist ein vServer bei 1und1.

Port 53 ist von außen definitiv erreichbar (hat sogar 1und1-Server Support selbst geprüft).
Also keine Probleme mit Firewall, IPTables etc.

Folgende Meldung kommt nach: grep named /var/log/syslog

Nov  9 13:29:28 sXXXXXXXX named[3189]: client 62.116.132.5#60997: bad zone transfer request: 'domain.de/IN': non-authoritative zone (NOTAUTH)

Eigenartigerweise ist die "/etc/bind/named.conf.local" bei mir komplett leer.

Kann es sein, dass der IPSConfing die named.conf.local nicht beschreiben kann? Die pri.domain.de.err wird dagegen richtig angelegt.

Ich komme nicht weiter, hat jemand eine  Tipp für mich?


----------



## robotto7831a (10. Nov. 2015)

Warum wärmst Du einen alten Thread auf?

Wenn die .err Datei vorhanden ist, dann ist deine DNS Konfiguration fehlerhaft.


----------



## EMMAX (10. Nov. 2015)

Wollte einfach keinen neuen Thread zu diesem Thema aufmachen.



Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Wenn die .err Datei vorhanden ist, dann ist deine DNS Konfiguration fehlerhaft.


Eigenartig, eine Fehlermeldung wurde nirgendwo ausgegeben.

Die DNS habe ich nach folgender Anleitung angelegt -> howtoforge.de/anleitung/wie-du-deinen-eigenen-nameserver-mit-ispconfig-und-providerdomainde-schlund-betreiben-kannst/


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2015)

Typischer Fehler ist: Wenn die Nameserver einer Zone subdomains der selben Zone sind, dann musst Du für die NS Records auch passende A-Records in der zone anlegen. Also;

Zone Domain.tld

Nameserver: ns1.domain.tld und ns2.domain.tld

Dann must Du ns1 und ns1 nicht nur als NS sondern auch als A-Records anlegen.


----------



## EMMAX (10. Nov. 2015)

@Till: Vielen Dank! Genau das war mein Fehler.

Übrigens, nur zu empfehlen: https:// toolbox.googleapps.com/apps/dig/


----------

